# Looking for other adult grade 4 or so string players



## AndrewS

am learning the cello, trying grade 4 pieces, have recently moved to near Battle, E Sussex, and would like to identify other strong players or pianist to play with for fun (not sure if this is the right place to post this...)


----------

